# Where is the beginning? Network Administrator



## ProjectedSam (Dec 4, 2014)

Hello,I'm Wesam,20 Y.O I'm new here, I registered today specially for this question because I need a professional advice. 

My main aiming is becoming an network administrator, I need a good decent advice to start with so I can reach my goal on the right way . 

I've had background related subjects, starting with highschool where I've learned the basics of networking and how it works & Computer hardware.
I've been in collage for a year learning Electronic Engineering.
Plus I've had a course of becoming a System Administrator.
From there,
I'm currently working as an IT HelpDesk/Computer Hardware technician.

I've been wanting to be a networking administrator for a long time and always had. 
I didn't continue with the field I was in when I was in collage ( Electric Engineering ) because it wasn't what I'm looking for and I didn't want to be stuck with it for the rest of my life. 
I may start from scratch If I had to.


So if you can advice me where to be headed (Courses names,Where to apply job applications) , you have my appreciation.
Sorry for the poor language. 
Thanks Abunch
-Wesam-


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

Welcome to TSF :smile:

FYI:

coll*a*ge = 1) a work of art that is made by attaching pieces of different materials (such as paper, cloth, or wood) to a flat surface, 2) the art or method of making collages, 3) a collection of different things.

coll*e*ge = 1) a school in the U.S. that you go to after high school, 2) a school that offers courses leading to a degree (such as a bachelor's degree or an associate's degree), 3) a part of an American university that offers courses in a specified subject, 4) a school in Britain that offers advanced training in a specified subject.


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

Network Administrator can mean different things to different employers. What specifically are you looking to do? Do you want to work on firewalls, switches, etc or do you want to manage servers?

If you're still in college a counselor should be able to assist in finding a major that is best suited for your career path. 

If you're out of school, see if you have any opportunities where you work and find out what the requirements are.

You could start with the entry level certifications that are available in your country. For networking, a Cisco certification is a good start.
Certifications - IT Certification and Career Paths - Cisco Systems


----------



## BosonMichael (Nov 1, 2011)

If you're working as a hardware tech/help desk tech, you're on the right path. Try to get some basic server admin experience, if not in your present job, then in a similar one elsewhere. That experience will eventually help you to get a server admin position, where you can start picking up some light network admin work (administering firewalls, switches, routers, and the like). That experience in turn will eventually help you to get a network admin position.


----------



## ProjectedSam (Dec 4, 2014)

JMPC said:


> Network Administrator can mean different things to different employers. What specifically are you looking to do? Do you want to work on firewalls, switches, etc or do you want to manage servers?
> 
> If you're still in college a counselor should be able to assist in finding a major that is best suited for your career path.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your reply  I'm interested in CCNA Routing and Switching but I've done some research (in my country) it needs high requirements, so I need to work hard and long on it. 
Thanks for the Links and Helping !


----------



## ProjectedSam (Dec 4, 2014)

BosonMichael said:


> If you're working as a hardware tech/help desk tech, you're on the right path. Try to get some basic server admin experience, if not in your present job, then in a similar one elsewhere. That experience will eventually help you to get a server admin position, where you can start picking up some light network admin work (administering firewalls, switches, routers, and the like). That experience in turn will eventually help you to get a network admin position.


Thanks for the reply and for your help 
I'm starting and learning from my co-workers who are in network administration more than I slowly.

Anyway I'm glad that I'm heading that way, you have my appreciation.


----------

